# Anordnung der Japanmatten



## Silverstorm (18. Feb. 2007)

Guten Morgen

Nachdem mein Eigenbaufilter mittlerweile schon sehr weit fortgeschritten ist, steh ich derzeit vor der Frage, wie ich die Japanmatten am Besten anordne.
Man sieht sie ja öfter senkrecht mit Spalt, oder auch ohne Spalt...
Aber man sieht sie auch des öfteren waagrecht im Filter.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen, wie würdet ihr die Matten anordnen?
Welche Vorteile seht ihr in der von euch bevorzugten Anordnung?

Schönen Sonntag, Chris


----------



## Dodi (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Anordnung der Japanmatten*

Moin Chris!

Stimmt, ich habe auch schon bei einigen gesehen, dass diese die Japanmatten waagerecht in den Filter legen. Warum, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Die müssen dann auch noch beschwert werden, damit sie nicht aufschwimmen. 

Ich meine, senkrecht mit Abstandshaltern, so wie wir es gemacht haben, ist die bessere Lösung. So sind die Matten auch fest im Filter verkeilt und das Wasser kann die Matten gut durchströmen. Bei dieser Art von Anordnung kannst Du zwischendurch mal die Matten kurz von oben abbrausen und den Dreck dann ablassen, kommst einfach besser an alle heran, als wenn sie im Filter liegen. 

Schau mal:


----------



## kwoddel (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Anordnung der Japanmatten*

Hallo Chris
ich kann Dodi nur zustimmen, meine sind auch fast so angeordnet nur nicht so ordentlich wenn du sie waagerecht einlegst wie willst du die unteren Matten säubern? Dann musst du alle Matten erst rausnehmen was Zeit in Anspruch nimmst und hast eventuell einen Teil der Bakterien abgetötet. Also ich würde sie auch so einbauen, ob es mit den Mittelstegen sein muss glaub ich nicht sieht aber Klasse aus


----------



## Silverstorm (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Anordnung der Japanmatten*

Danke für eure Tipps, so werd ich es dann auch machen....

Grüsse, Chris


----------

